
TrueNAS isn’t abandoning BSD–but it is adopting Linux - protomyth
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/truenas-isnt-abandoning-bsd-but-it-is-adopting-linux/
======
mikece
Slightly off-topic question: for people who love and would prefer to use
FreeBSD for everything, is Debian the consensus pick as the preferred distro
when on projects where you _have to_ use Linux?

